# looking at property in playacar..thoughts?



## Texas Juan Carlos (Aug 25, 2008)

wife and i are 40 yrs old and we are ready to retire. . we are arriving in playa del carmen to look at some single family homes ; the houses are beach side or a few steps from teh ocean. our kids are off to college but expect them to visit often. flight from dallas to cun is only a cpl hours. we really want to be neer the beach. i plan on getting good size boat and sport fish and dive.Clarabeth likes to shop. Been to cacun 3-4 times, passed playa a cpl times. we sepak fluent spanish. I know there will be many tourists in the area. Any thoughts are appreciated on whether you think we are targeting the right place given all i said.
thanks
juan


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

There are actually quite a few places in Mexico that start with 'Playa'. I'm guessing Playa del Carmen? Ooops, it says playacar in the title, so no need for me to guess.


----------



## CarinePlayadelCarmen (Oct 11, 2008)

Texas Juan Carlos said:


> wife and i are 40 yrs old and we are ready to retire. we are arriving in playa on tuesday to look at some single family homes the houses are beach side or a few steps from teh ocean. our kids are off to college but expect them to visit often. flight from dallas to cun is only a cpl hours. we really want to be neer the beach. i plan on getting good size boat and sport fish and dive.Clarabeth likes to shop. Been to cacun 3-4 times, passed playa a cpl times. we sepak fluent spanish. I know there will be many tourists in the area. Any thoughts are appreciated on whether you think we are targeting the right place given all i said.
> thanks
> juan


Hi, 

I am realtor and living in Playa del Carmen and it is a gorgeous place to live... Playacar is really quiet, if you plane to leave here, you can play golf, tenis, go to the Reef Club with friends who are living in Playacar too and go to the center and the beach... it is safety, I really love this town...
What kind of property are you looking for? how many bedrooms...


Carine


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

CarinePlayadelCarmen,
Please make your offer via private messages using the visitors message system. A post like the one above might be considered commercial and is not permitted on this forum.
Texas Juan Carlos,
I have removed your mention of income. It is not wise to post such things, for your own protection.


----------



## CarinePlayadelCarmen (Oct 11, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> CarinePlayadelCarmen,
> Please make your offer via private messages using the visitors message system. A post like the one above might be considered commercial and is not permitted on this forum.
> Texas Juan Carlos,
> I have removed your mention of income. It is not wise to post such things, for your own protection.


sorry again


----------



## Texas Juan Carlos (Aug 25, 2008)

*sorry*

i did not research the site thoroughly before posting the initial message and thank you for not posting numbers. I will try to be more discrete in the future.


RVGRINGO said:


> CarinePlayadelCarmen,
> Please make your offer via private messages using the visitors message system. A post like the one above might be considered commercial and is not permitted on this forum.
> Texas Juan Carlos,
> I have removed your mention of income. It is not wise to post such things, for your own protection.


----------



## Lunik (Mar 23, 2009)

Playa del carmen its amazing! I used to live there a few years ago. I had a house near the beach, so I could get ther by walking. Besides you can find everything you need as shopping centers, malls, bookstores, restaurantes, interaction with nature, *swiming with dolphins*, etc.

I like it more than Cancun for relaxing, because Cancun its more for partys and disco


----------

